# OTA Lost Signal - Philadelphia Area



## tyketime (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a Wineguard SS-1000 OTA that I use with my DirecTV Hr10-250 box. It has worked flawlessly for 2+ years. In early December, I started having trouble recording or viewing the OTA HD signals for Channel 3 (CBS) and Channel 29 (FOX). I have had no problems with ABC or NBC signals.

I checked online, and neither one of the stations changed their digital signal frequency. Nor am I aware that they have changed physical location. So I went back in and did Signal Testing. For both of the problem stations, I don't get a signal stronger than 25. I then did a complete rescan for OTA channels which didn't correct the issue.

Since I'm getting mixed results, I am unsure whether the problem lies with my OTA antenna, or something else.

Can anyone shed some light on what my problem may be?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Call those stations and ask for the Chief Engineer.

They may need to temporarily reduce power in order to work on the transmitters/antenna for the upcoming full-power analog cut-off.


----------

